# Buying my First Board - Beginner/Intermediate Rider



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys. 

Going Snowboarding for the second year in a row to Queenstown NZ and wanna buy myself a setup rather than hiring again. I wanna go yearly so I think I might aswell buy now instead of continuously paying for hire. I'm about 188cm and weigh 85kgs, with size 11-12US boots. Last year I rode 75% Mountain 25% Park. So this year I'm probably wanting to do alittle more park but still be able to feel in control going down the mountain. Just wondering what boards you would suggest and what size for me. Keeping in mind though I'll be ordering online so not all brands can be shipped to Aus. 

Thanks


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Kleggy, welcome to the forum, I'm from Melbourne and am also heading to Q'town this year again. My suggestion would be to go to your local snowboard shop and have a chat first about what they recommend, I'm sure plenty of people here wil have suggestions as i do but to be honest if you go and chat to someone at a shop you get to see the board bindings and gear and most importantly try on your boots. 

Never buy boots based on size only, you have to try try try!! anyway if you are in melbourne hit up ballistyx, mordy's, bumps, or wayne riches and have a chat.

As for a board suggestion I'm loving my gnu riders choice, great all mountain and good in the park from what i have heard.


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Hey Kleggy, welcome to the forum, I'm from Melbourne and am also heading to Q'town this year again. My suggestion would be to go to your local snowboard shop and have a chat first about what they recommend, I'm sure plenty of people here wil have suggestions as i do but to be honest if you go and chat to someone at a shop you get to see the board bindings and gear and most importantly try on your boots.
> 
> Never buy boots based on size only, you have to try try try!! anyway if you are in melbourne hit up ballistyx, mordy's, bumps, or wayne riches and have a chat.
> 
> As for a board suggestion I'm loving my gnu riders choice, great all mountain and good in the park from what i have heard.


Thanks for the tip mate. When are you heading to Queesntown? I'm going late Aug, can't wait. 

Yer definetly that was the plan to go to a store and try on a few boots as see what they reckon. As much as I would prefer to buy from a store. If its $100+ cheaper to buy online, I'm probably going to do it. When saving for a holiday that's like a nights accommodation. Lol. 

So you reckon the GNU riders choice aye? I'll have a look at that one for sure. GNU is one of the brands I can ship out of the states as well as K2, lib Tech and a few others. 


What does everyone else suggest for a decent board that's not going to break the bank


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

kleggy said:


> Thanks for the tip mate. When are you heading to Queesntown? I'm going late Aug, can't wait.
> 
> Yer definetly that was the plan to go to a store and try on a few boots as see what they reckon. As much as I would prefer to buy from a store. If its $100+ cheaper to buy online, I'm probably going to do it. When saving for a holiday that's like a nights accommodation. Lol.
> 
> ...


Preseason sales should be starting soonish in oz? I know stocks for NZ are coming in mid/late this month and everything gets to oz first.

If you can try on a boot and find the same pair online for a bargain then that might be your best bet.


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

I don't know what your thoughts are on. Buying a used board. But I have been offered a 162 Burton Custom Wide Board, L/XL Burton Custom Bindings and a bag w/rollers for $300. The board has been used for 2 ski trips and is said to be in excellent condition. So all I would need to buy is a pair of boots. Does this sound like a good deal, or a board that would suit for skill level/height & weight/riding style?

Thanks


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Used gear can definitely be a great way to go if the gear has been looked after. I buy new but i have the means to do so and i enjoy shopping for new shit, but in saying that i sell my old gear so i look after my shit like its a baby. So you can definitely find some deals around.

I don't have any experience with burton but I'm sure people around here can chip in. And i know you're on a budget saving for NZ but don't forget the local stores, you would be surprised at how nice a deal you can actually get!

Also I'm headed to NZ early Sep!


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Definetly trying to get to a local store. There are a few boards for sale locally that are last years models that have been looked after. Trouble is they all end before I would be able to get to the store to see what size bindings/boots I am. Plus there size 156, which I think should be ok for me. What do you think? 

What are the 2011 GNU Carbon like? Suitable for me in the 156 size?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Im probably not the best with sizing you for a board but i would say any boot size of 11+ you would need a wide board so keep that in mind, i would also look around the 156-158cm range if i remember correctly.

The carbon credit is a good beginner to intermediate board, but probably more headed to beginner. I have heard great things about its ability to help you progress all over the mountain and is reasonably priced, although i have not ridden it myself.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

with a size 11 or 11.5 boot he is ok with anything that has 255mm ww probably can go lower but not much this should be a safe bet imo


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

The 2011 GNU Carbon Credit is $80. Great condition. That what caught my eye. That way I can spend extra money on my bindings and boots as thats what I've heard not skimp on.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Go for it 80 is a great deal. The carbon credit isn't really a beginner board, more like a price point board. The stiffness and shape are the close to the riders choice. Gnu build the carbon credit with cheaper biax glass and supplements it with carbon, this is simalar to orther higher end boards from capita and rome. Higher end gnus use an expencive glass or even basalt fiber which givens the board a different feel. Don't worry about a wdie it won't matter until your laying down deep carves and by then you'll be ready for another board. Buy some bindings online, bindings matter the least to me. Then get some boots at a shop, don't waiste there time trying a bunch on and then buy elsewhere. A good shop will help fit the boots with heat molding, liner adjustments ect.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^I'd buy the boots before the bindings for sure but bindings are pretty important. Get what boots fit best then make sure whatever bindings catch your eye fit the flex of the board with the way you want to use it. And before you buy the bindings make sure your boots will fit them. Buying local will help you in that regard cos you can take the boots with you when you get em just to make sure.


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

So everyone seems to be agreeable that a 156 and standard width board will be good? Looks like I will try and get that 156 GNU Carbon for $80


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

DO IT that's a great deal


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just saw that board on the net and yeah if you can get it for around that price its a good deal, but looking at the listing it is pick up only, better check the dude will send it if your not in QLD.

Also ask some questions about its use and ask for a pic of the base and edges. Make sure it has no core shots and ask if it has been ptexed before


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Carbon Credit is a good board. On the small side for you, but that might not be a bad thing for a beginner (especially if you are not expecting to ride lots of pow). Biggest concern is the waist width which I think was just over 25cm for the 156 - might be pushing it with US11-12 boots.

But at $80 it is a great deal . I say go for it if it really is in good condition - it is less than you might spend on a rental.


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

There is some cheap gear here Torpedo7 NZ - Online sports shop & more

New Zealand based company that can also ship to Australia I believe. They generally have the best deals in NZ.


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Well I asked for a photo of the base. He said it has never been repaired, but would probably need a ptex & base grind eventually. Plenty of life still left in it. Heres the photo. What do you think for $80. Still good? ATM for the same price roughly I could get a 2008 Burron Custom of of a mate. Arghhh too many decisions 

Here's a link to the base photo:

Pic


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah it will def need some work on the base for sure, but I mean really 80 bucks why not if you like it. Is the custom in better nick?


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

2011 gnu carbon credit v 2009 Burton Custom????


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you don't have any cash constraints then save yourself the hassle and buy a new board. You can pick up a 2012 carbon credit for about $250 (US)...and somebody will ship to NZ probably. Check spadout.com for best deals...


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

For $80 you cant go wrong with just about anything these days. I didn't personally like the carbon credit (granted I only took 1 run on it..the back end seemed to drift right on me it felt real akward) but shit for $80 I could get used to it!


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the main difference between the two is the custom is camber and the carbon credit is rocker. 

simply said, camber is more stable, while rocker is more playful. in the end it is a preference thing. the idea behind rocker is it lifts parts of the edge (contact points) off the snow which makes the board feel looser which i feel helps when playing around with spins and butters while also making it easy to initiate turns. When you roll the board into a turn it engages the entire edge, and i feel that gnu/lib boards with btx and magnetraction carve quite well. rockered boards also perform better in powder since their somewhat surfboard/wakeboard shape helps them float on top. 

A cambered board has the most pressure on the contact points which helps it track while going strait, it takes more effort to get the board to roll up on edge, but once in a turn the camber shape flexes more which gives you a pop when exiting the turn. 

i own both types, and choose depending on the weather and my plan for the day. If im going to do more carving i'll grab camber, more freestyle (park or on the mountain) ill grab rocker.


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Well I have been thinking it over lately and I'm leaning towards buying a new setup. Even though the ads for most used snowboard say there in great condition you never really know what is been though. So now I'm looking for a board that is softish, something I can have heaps of fun in the park, buttering, jibbing, but something that isn't going to fail when I wanna go for a run down the mountain. I'm looking at spending around $300-350. My selection is the. Further narrowed down because not all brands can be shipped from US - AUS. So out of these brands or brands not on the disallowed list. What board from these manufactures would you suggest?

Stepchild, GNU, Bataleon, Rome, Yes, Signal, Flow. Probably others but that's all I could think of. 

And something available in size around 158-160ish please


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Any suggestions?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

have a look at ballistyx 
Buy Men's Snowboards-Buy Snowboards-Buy Snowboard Equipment And Outerwear Online From Australias Biggest Snowboard Shop-Ballistyx Product Catalogue- - Ballistyx

there may be something you like in your price range


----------



## raggy32 (Mar 13, 2012)

practice...no matter which 1 you'll end up with


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Check out evo or wiredsport
both would ship to oz


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know about wired sport but evo won't ship some brands to Aus, I'm assuming wired won't either as they woul have contracts with companies forbidding the shipment to certain countries


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Yer doesnt really matter where in the US i order they all basically have the same list. So out of these brands, (Stepchild, GNU, Bataleon, Rome, Yes, Signal, Flow) what boards would you suggest that come in a larger size 158-161ish?


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Ok. So i have been doing my research I think i have narrowed it down to a few options.

Boards: 1) FLow Era
2) Bataleon Goliath
Bindings: 1) Rome Targa
2) Flow M9 or M11
3) Forum Shaka

Haha still clueless as to which way. LEaning toward Flow Era w/Rome Targa. Would this be a good Freestyle/All Mountain Setup?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Targa are pretty stiff, the rome 390 is solid for all mountain freestyle.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Im tipping you wouldn't want the targas, I'm a big ass dude and i ride the targas cos i like them being nice and stiff, if you want some play in them the the 390 boss' for sure.

Also what exactly do you want, i believe the flow era may be too soft type board, i just looked at it online and its a flex of 2.5, thats pretty soft to pair with some targas. I could be wrong though as i haven't ridden it.

Why don't you look at a forum recon $350 shipped from an Aussie store then chuck on some 390 boss'. The board is similar to the carbon credit in flex and suggested use, so it will be ok to cruise and then hit the park. And the bindings will be good for all mountain as well.

For the price of what you are looking at it will be $350 by the time you get it shipped here, trust me i have done the same thing as you and if you look at 2012 gear here its as cheap as getting it shipped from the US.

For example, i just purchased a ride berzerker for $300 online from department of goods, then i had to add $110 to have it shipped from a friend cos ride isn't allowed to be shipped here. Then i found i could get the 2013 model here for $500, so i had it returned and bought the new model for 100 bucks more than what the other one would have cost me, and for the hassle its worth it for me. If i had have bought the same 2012 model here it would have cost $10 more in AUS, prices are getting cheaper if you actually go into a store and talk to someone, not just look online all the time.


----------



## JoeyScholl (Jan 17, 2012)

First buying of snowboard would be the happiest day of your life. Of course, you need to upgrade. Actually I can help you.

This is a pretty cool promo Burton Snowboard is having where you can win free snowboard gear.

https://snow.puurl.com/sweepstakes/snow/method/?sweepname=method

Get involved!

Our Burton Method Snowboard Gear is the lightest snowboard you can have on the market. All you have to do to win is sign-up in a form.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^^ spam much?


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Just thought id give you an update, went to my local snowboard store last night and put a snowboard setup on layby. 

Heres What i Got:

2012-2013 Nitro Team Gullwing 159 Wide








Lrg Burton Restricted Cartels








Salamon Synapse Boots


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice setup man, looks legit, I just picked up my nitro phantoms, ride berzerker and northwave decade sl's can't wait to test it all this weekend


----------



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Nice setup man, looks legit, I just picked up my nitro phantoms, ride berzerker and northwave decade sl's can't wait to test it all this weekend


Man that's awesome. I would love to try out my new setup before NZ. I cant wait. Lol. 

Hopefully it will be a good setup. Didn't know much about Nitro gear, but after talking to the bloke at the store and reading a few reviews it's looking all good. Only thing I may of changed was I they had a slightly softer board unstick in my size, then I may have for that. But I'm pretty stoked with this. Plus it has a 2 year warranty which is reassuring i guess  Other option was a 2011 burton custom flying V, but dunno, something about it. Apparently the nitro is going to be more fun and poppy. So we'll see.


----------

